# Leo got her UKC CA



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

My fluffy-wuffy earned her UKC CA title (plus a leg towards her CAX) this past weekend. Trust me when I say that she was much happier getting the loot than wearing it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's great!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!! I have tried coursing and need to work some with May running away from me. She gets about 300 yards out and realizes she is too far away and runs back. Silly girly!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job! Congratulations!


----------

